# Bank of Ireland phising (fame email) scam



## Bootdog (20 May 2005)

Got the message below today:

Dear Bank of Ireland Customer,

We find that some of our members no longer have access to their email addresses. As result Bank of Ireland server
sent this letter to verify e-mail addresses of our clients. You must complete this process by clicking on the link 
below and entering in the small window your Bank of Ireland online access details:

<<link was included, and went to http://www.365online.com/[rest of link deleted]>>




Is this a version of the recent scam that has been going around? I got it on an email address that I don't get any spam on, and that I don't publicise, so it did appear to be somewhat genuine. I did get the odd virus in the past from people who had me in their address book, but thats about it.

I clicked on the link to see what happened, but all I got (using Firefox) was that [rest of link - see above] could not be found. There was no mention of the 365online.com bit in the error message.


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 May 2005)

*Re: SCAM? "Bank of Ireland : your email"*

It's a [broken link removed]. You should probably give them a call if you clicked on that link - even if nothing seemed to happen... 





> Latest News_Fraudulent Email Alert from Bank of Ireland_
> 
> 20-May-05
> 
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (20 May 2005)

Scams such as this are known as phishing attempts.


----------



## stobear (20 May 2005)

Got one this morning as well, not even a BoI customer..........Got Barclays email as well recently.......


----------



## tonka (20 May 2005)

Even worse, I saw a Pharming attempt last week, very very nasty !!!!


----------



## SARAHPMAN (3 Jul 2006)

i got one today. asking for all my bank details, pin everything. so convincing. links back to the bank of ireland website and everything. 
i tried ringing bank of Ireland but was on hold for over 40 mins and ended up hanging up. i emailed it onto them then. with a request to email or ring me back but havn't heard anything yet.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2006)

tonka said:
			
		

> Even worse, I saw a Pharming attempt last week, very very nasty !!!!


This type or this type?


> i got one today. asking for all my bank details, pin everything. so convincing. links back to the bank of ireland website and everything.
> i tried ringing bank of Ireland but was on hold for over 40 mins and ended up hanging up. i emailed it onto them then. with a request to email or ring me back but havn't heard anything yet.


A colleague received on on Friday. He received it in _Outlook _and there doesn't seem to be an easy to view the raw text of the message unlike in _Outlook Express _and other email clients. The clue was when he moved the pointer over the link it exposed the _URL _which looked dodgy and not an official bank one.


----------



## Guest107 (3 Jul 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> this type?


 I would have thought, that post  you answered is a year old 

send the email to abuse@bankireland.ie and to postmaster@bankofireland.ie and to webmaster@bankofireland.ie  and to abuse@365online.ie and to postmaster@365online.ie 

and cc everything to their regulator here because then they read the emails and act on them faster 

Thats   consumerinfo@financialregulator.ie


----------

